# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Не могу открыть WAV файл в Windows 10

## iott

Всем привет!
Windows 10 (обновлена полностью) и FL Studio 12.4.2 (FLS)
Я в тупике! Тут решил побаловаться FL Studio 12.
Установил триал версию с офиц. сайта.
Хочу добавить сэмпл из браузера FLS.
При выделении мышкой нужного сэмпла не происходит пред прослушивание файла, а при добавлении его в инструменты - ни чего не добавляется.
Пере пробовал все настройки включая сброс и переустановку FLS.

Решил открыть файл WAV (из каталога FLS) с помощью MPC-HC (Nightly, 64-bit)
------------------------

Build information:
    Version:            1.7.11.13 (f6d4865)
    Compiler:           MSVC 2015 Update 3
    Build date:         Mar 12 2017

LAV Filters:
    LAV Splitter:       0.69.0.8
    LAV Video:          0.69.0.8
    LAV Audio:          0.69.0.8
    FFmpeg compiler:    MinGW-w64 GCC 6.2.0

Operating system:
    Name:               Windows NT 10.0 (build 14393)
    Version:            10.0 (64-bit)

Hardware:
    CPU:                Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G3430 @ 3.30GHz
    GPU1:               NVIDIA GeForce 210 (driver version: 21.21.13.4201)
    GPU2:               NVIDIA GeForce 210 (driver version: 21.21.13.4201)

*Но при открытии возникает ошибка*

LAV Splitter Source (internal)::Audio

Media Type 0:
--------------------------
Audio: 0x674f 44100Hz stereo 192kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE: 
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: Unknown GUID Name {0000674F-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 256000
cbFormat: 26


В общем я удалял и переустанавливал кодеки (K-Lite_Codec_Pack_1300_Mega) на Win10. Открывал файл разными программами.
Вот код ошибки: 0x800700ea

Пересмотрел все форумы и интернет.

Вот пример файла WAV (один их сэмплов FL Studio 12):
https://yadi.sk/d/6QzONfQP3H3C4H

Так же не смог открыть файл в новой Windows 7 x64 (обновлена полностью).

Выручайте!!!

----------


## Cheechako

_Audacity_ говорит, что для "образцового"  ;) файла потребен "Ogg Vorbis ACM Codec", что подтверждает м всезнайка-Гугл:
Playback Help / Ogg Vorbis codec problem (в последней ссылке разъясняется, как установить его "вручную").
По некоторым данным, можно попробовать использовать "Libsndfile" (см.  Wikipedia - libsndfile").

----------

